# Quentin Tarantino - Kultwitz aus Desperado



## Muli (11 Dez. 2008)

Also der Witz selbst ist ja nicht der Hammer, aber die Weise wie er ihn erzählt ist der absolute Wahnsinn!



​


----------



## armin (14 Dez. 2008)

schon gut erzählt


----------

